# Aquest/Aque(s)t



## Agró

Hola amics, que em podríeu aclarir quan es pronuncia la 's' al demostratiu "aquest, -a", i quan no? Es tracta d'allò que el segueix: vocal o consonant (_aque*s*t_ *a*ny; _aquet_ *c*otxe), o potser es tracta d'una pronunciació errònia? Gràcies.


----------



## Demurral

Jo diria que el que dius es correcte.

Davant de vocal: es pronuncia la S.
Davant de consonant: la S és muda.

Que hi hagi molts sons consonàntics seguits és incòmode per al parlant de català i per això instintivament hi aplica aquesta norma.

(a un serbi o un rus, no li seria tan díficil, per exemple)


----------



## Agró

Gràcies. És per això, llavors, que al plural *aquests* no es pronuncia la primera 's'?


----------



## Demurral

pot semblar "ximple" però mai hi havia pensat, en el plural. Ó.Ò Però sí, fixant-s'hi una mica, es descobreix que sí! ^^

Aque*s*ta argentina/ aque*s*t argentí.
Aque*s*tes argentines/ aque*s*ts argentins.


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 

Jo tampoc no hi havia pensat mai en això del plural.  
Només voldria afegir, no sé si Demurral hi estarà d'acord, que la pronunciació de la "s" en combinacions com ara "aquest any" es dóna en una parla una mica curosa. Hi ha moltíssima gent que no la pronuncia. (O potser ho dic perquè a mi em passa?)


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Ho he buscat al diccionari de pronunciació i corrobora el que diu en Demurral, però precisa que això (que es pronuncia la essa abans de vocal) passa quan _aquest_ és adjectiu ("aque*s*t home"), però no quan és pronom ("aque*s*t és alt"). No diu res del plural, però jo també diria que no es pronuncia mai la essa. Hi ha llocs, però, en què diuen "aquestos", llavors sí que la fan.

Això que dius de la parla poc curosa, Namarne, segurament tens raó, jo també ho sento molt. Jo crec que vacil·lo... trobo que sí que la faig a "aquest any", però amb "aquest argentí" diria que no...


----------



## Heiwajin

Ostres, quina feinada que ens estalviem els del camp! No pronunciem cap *s* i llestos!

Pensant-hi una mica més i veient el que heu anat dient, l'únic cas en que pronunciem la *s* és pel masculí plural aque*s*tos, però no en el cas d'aque_s_ts (aquets).


----------



## betulina

Heiwajin said:


> Ostres, quina feinada que ens estalviem els del camp! No pronunciem cap *s* i llestos!



I vosaltres tampoc la pronuncieu en el femení, no, Heiwajin? Oi que feu "aqueta"? O és més restingit a segons quines zones del Camp?


----------



## Heiwajin

betulina said:


> I vosaltres tampoc la pronuncieu en el femení, no, Heiwajin? Oi que feu "aqueta"? O és més restingit a segons quines zones del Camp?


 
Justa la fusta! 

En principi pronunciem "Aqueta, aquetes, aquet, aquets/aquestos". Malgrat això cada vegada hi ha més tendència a sentir alguna essa, sobretot en la gent que ha estudiat a Barcelona (com és el meu cas) i també a base de veure/escoltar la televisió/radió a nivell català.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo pronuncio:

/akèt/ sempre,/akèsta/ sempre,/akèts/ o /akètz/ i /akèstes/ o /akèstez/ depèn de si segueix vocal o sonora.

"Aquestos" no ho he dit mai, així que crec que pronunciaria /akèstus/.


----------



## aprenent

A mi em sembla que és més bé una qüestió dialectal:
Un amic meu de Reus no en pronunciava cap de "s" (aquet, aqueta, aquets, aquetes)
En canvi a Mallorca, solem pronuncir-les sempre a totes les formes (encara que potser d'una forma més dèbil quan hi ha moltes consonants juntes, ja que és més difícil de pronunciar-les)

Un efecte semblant el tenim en altres consonants, com per exemple la "t" de la paraula _pont_. A molts de llocs no la pronuncien, i menys en plural (que sona com a _pons_). Aquí també solem pronunciar _pont_  i  _ponts_ (amb totes les consonants, encara que ja sé que pronunciar les tres consonants -_nts_ juntes és més incòmode que pronunciar-ne dues  -_ns_)

Què ho és de guapa, la varietat que tenim en els parlars catalans!


----------

